# starship troopers cartoon



## imported_Asgard (Apr 22, 2001)

Has anyone ever seen the cartoon?I think it's really good.


----------



## Prowler-Pilot (Jun 25, 2001)

I have, I love it! :rolly2: 

TaTa


----------



## imported_Asgard (Jun 26, 2001)

they should make starship troopers 2


----------



## Prowler-Pilot (Jun 27, 2001)

I agree, they should!  The story line wasn't the deepest but it's a great action film.  

TaTa


----------



## Curupira (Jul 17, 2001)

Starship Troopers was awesome! Yeah, they should make a sequel. Maybe they could bring back all the original actors (who's characters didn't die!) I like it when they do that. I hate it when they have the same characters played by different actors. So confusing!!


----------



## HeyLynny (Aug 14, 2001)

*ST II*

I think they should make a Starship Troopers II also!  I was surprised that the movie didn't do so well.  The trailers were great and so was the movie!  There was some really cool stuff in the movie (and, yes, some pretty faces too - especially Casper!).  Yummy!


----------



## Gater (Aug 28, 2001)

I agree definately need a Starship Troopers II too! it would be great another all out action plan! lots of alien whumping! yay!
:aliengray:


----------



## HeyLynny (Aug 28, 2001)

*Bugs too!*

And more BUGS too!


----------



## Gater (Aug 29, 2001)

Yeah one or 2 of those Queen Bugs-they're great!


----------



## HeyLynny (Aug 30, 2001)

*Buggy*

Bugs are cool!  The bigger the better!


----------



## Gater (Aug 30, 2001)

Just a guess here Lynny- you like bugs?:nuts:


----------



## HeyLynny (Aug 31, 2001)

*Bugs are cool!*

Yeah...bugs are cool!  As long as they're not touching me.   And as long as they aren't as big as they are in the movie.


----------



## Gater (Aug 31, 2001)

You have a great point-finding one of those in the bath would be no fun!:rolly2::laugh2:


----------



## Jessa (Sep 1, 2001)

i wouldn't like to find one to them one of them in my bed! creepy!!     


 Jessa:blpaw:


----------



## Bayleaf48 (Jun 2, 2002)

I'm enjoying the cartoon & watch the two volumes that we have on video at work every now & then. :rolly2:


----------



## triffid (Feb 5, 2003)

Ya know the thing I like about the Starship troopers series is the ongoing story arc, nice touch .


----------



## L. Arkwright (Sep 28, 2003)

Its been a while since ive seen it but the animated series is much truer to the book than the movie. They have the skinnys (was that their name?) in it. They where in the original novel.


----------



## BAYLOR (Feb 6, 2017)

They kept the look of the film and some of the satire, but  treated it more seriously and made it more in line with the book .


----------

